# Elektronikas forums >  Bezinduktīvs dalītājs 15 kV sīnusam.

## Elfs

Savēru no ussr sarkanajām 2 w apmēram 15 Mom. 
Kurties nost nekurās, bet ir aizdomas, ka signāla AC komponente kkur zūd.
Ir kāda pieredze no kādiem rezistoriem vislabāk taisīt ??
Ir dzirdēts viedoklis ka jālodē 1000 smd zigzagā, tas tak ir vāks,pietam tekstolīts sāk degt kautkur jau pie 7 kV


Paldies.

----------


## Elfs

Varbuut ir kkur maniiti gatavi dalītāji tirgojamies ?

----------


## korium

Varbūt šis noder:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUvSP3BQpvs

----------


## Elfs

O, okei, izskataas labs.
Es savu darinaajumu iebaazu kvarca caurulee, un to savukaart vara caurulee- rezultaataa pazuda AC komponente deelj paraziitiskajaam kapacitaateem.
Tad shitajaa konstrukcijaa AC tiek cauri mazajiem C ...tik rezultaats jaapareizina ar 2,5 ja f ir ap MHZ ja pareizi saprotu(pieklibo eng valoda) ?

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Ir dzirdēts viedoklis ka jālodē 1000 smd zigzagā, tas tak ir vāks""

Šīs ziņas ir stipri pārspīlētas, ja vien netiki domājis 0402 izmēru. Ņemot 2520 sizingu katrs rezistors turēs (lasi datašītus) 150-350V. Ja vajag 10kV, tas sanāk nieka 40 gabali tūkstoša vietā, alias platīte ar garumu 0,5cm un garumu 15cm. Tādu izkodināt prasīs kādu stundu un salodēt 10 minūtes.
Ieguvumi - pašizmaksa ap 1 Eiro un ātrdarbība stipri virs 1 GHz, induktivitāte stipri zem 50 nH un paškapacitāte zem 0,5 pF. Ar citām metodēm to iegūt nav iespējams. 

Treškārt, caursite arī ir spēcīgi pārspīlēta, ja vien nav ieperinājies perverss ieradums plates lodēt ar fosforskābi  ::   .... Proti, tekstolīts parasti tur vairāk kā 10 kV/mm, lai arī pa gaisu tas mēsls izskrien jau pie 3 kV/mm un vakuumā pie 1 kV/mm. Tātad, pat ja rēķinamies ar gaisu kā vājāko posmu, tad 2mm sprauga starp blakus rezistoru galiem ar 300-600 V ir vairāk kā pietiekami, ja tiek turēta sausumā vai ielieta sveķos. Caurspīdīgā tipa epoksīdi tura apmēram 30 kV/mm (jo dzeltenāki, jo sliktāki), tikai nedrīkst cietinātāju par daudz piešaut. Labāk par maz un pacietīgi siltumā noturēt.

Un ceturtkārt, es neesmu vēl redzējis tītās SMD pretestības, prakstiski visas ir masas tipa. Savukārt kājiņu tipa trubiņas, lai kādas arī nebūtu, 99,99% gadījumu ir tikai un vienīgi tītās, respektīvi induktivitāte ir par daudz kārtām lielāka.

----------

